# i keep getting fired



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

i dont know why but the last couple of jobs ive had i got fired from


----------



## Adam (May 30, 2004)

Where have you been working??


----------



## Adam (May 30, 2004)

Hello????????????????????????


----------



## Slateman (May 30, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## instar (May 30, 2004)

Jimmy, No, tell me you didnt blow your recording deal! Did the blue oyster gig go bad? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

no the blue oyster went great but the owner of the blue oyster was also the owner of the purple clam and that didnet go so well so im skating on thin ice


----------



## instar (May 30, 2004)

Lol Jimmy, The Bosses daughter is always out-of-bounds. I would have fired you too! :lol:


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2004)

How do you get fired from a volunteer job?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

instar she was soo hot how could u expect me to leave her alone but i think it was the fact i slept with his wife that p*ssed him of the most


----------



## insectovor (May 30, 2004)

Hmmmm fired from every job......maybe give it a bit more effort next time...remember you do get hired to do a certain job.............


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2004)

Don't worry Jimmy, I'm sure you will find another paper run.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

yeah greebo mabey if this thing dosent work out at aussie zoo i kan always go and work at a baliness reptile park


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2004)

wat jobs have u been fired from?


----------



## dobermanmick (May 30, 2004)

what was the reason they fired you ?
and how many jobs have you had ?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

well ive been fired from maccas 15 times not a record but close ive been fired on the first day 7 times and ive been fired for throughing food at costomers 3 times ive also been fired from being a trolly boy 3 times for hitting cars and people and ive been fired about 4 times from video shops for giving my friends freebees and only once from a funiture shop for setting it on fire so as u can imagin my resume is quite impressive


----------



## sxereturn (May 30, 2004)

Hey Jimmy, wipe your chin mate...


----------



## Hickson (May 30, 2004)

Holy crap!


----------



## dobermanmick (May 30, 2004)

> Holy crap!


I second that HOLY CRAP!!!
Why do they take you back to maccas is it the same store ?


----------



## Fuscus (May 30, 2004)

Sounds like you are well on your way to permanent unemployment. I think you need to have a good hard look at yourself, set a goal and work to it, even if you have to put up with sh*t on the way.


----------



## basketcase (May 30, 2004)

is every1 actually taking this seriously ?


----------



## dobermanmick (May 30, 2004)

> is every1 actually taking this seriously ?


well by the name of the thread i think we should and if only 25 % of its true it is unbelievable i have been told you have to be really bad to get the sack from maccas and at 16 you should be trying as hard as you can to keep your job !
I can go by a few of the just out of school kids we have had through work and they are only interested in bludging and going on the dole i think the work ethic in our country is dying out with each generation and i think the government is to blame when some people can get only 20 or 30 dollars a week less on the dole really not worth working when they have to pay transport and clothing for work.


----------



## Springherp (May 30, 2004)

yeah I'm with sxereturn and basketcase.


----------



## instar (May 30, 2004)

LOL....Better update that resume jimmy, add the blue oyster gig, tell em your a muso! lol hear that INXS are looking for a singer, maybe you can impress em with ya piano skills. Otherwise the rock n roll is for you! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAZZA (May 30, 2004)

:!:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 30, 2004)

Poor Jimmy


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

i was born in 1988 razza i was kiddin about the 1983 three thing and with the maccas ive only eva worked at the same one twice the rest where al different places but i only tried working there cause i had to make a living i hate it when people act as if there better then you so i just give a peice of my mind and there meal with the video shops the booses dident mind to much about me giving frebees cause i was usally there biggest costomer and with the furniture shop it was only a small fire and i put it out but i dident light it on purpose i droped a light ciggy in a bin full of papers and well u can guese wat happened next and as for the blue oysters boss's wife and daughter thats just a little joke me and instar have been doing for a couple of weeks i hoped this cleared a bit up if not i hope it made it more complicated


----------



## africancichlidau (May 30, 2004)

So, it was the bosses son????


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

no not that know of but i have been fooled before


----------



## Miss_Magickal (May 30, 2004)

for someone who is only 16...........you seem to need to make a living a lot..........shouldnt you still be in school..........or did you sleep with the principal and have expulsion threats on you..............tell the truth and take the crap that goes with it............anyone who cant hold down a job like you needs a serious attitude adjustment................just think.........the govt isnt going to take care of you when you are old.............


----------



## snakehunter (May 30, 2004)

sounds like you're a bit of a ratbag!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 30, 2004)

im not a bit of a rat bag im the whole thing and i dont mind the crap that comes with it i leaft school 2 years ago im on my own at the moment so i have to earn a living sum how but i still have sum problems i have adhd and im an insomniac so im quite unbalenced at the moment im trying to change my habbits but it is very hard and i didnt sleep with the princable i threw a chair at him and i left the day after


----------



## Adam (May 31, 2004)

Well Jimmy I am also an insomniac but I don't have any of the probs you speak of.In fact I run a limo business and have never been sacked from a job in my life.You need help mate I am afraid to say. :twisted:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

your telling me adam i probley could stick to a job if i tryed really hard and i am kind at the moment the way i figure it as long as imn doing something that makes me happey then i can cope a little bettre with the stress at the moment im volenteering at an rspca and aussie zoo and im loving it i havent had a single problem yet so every thing is evening out and i got some meds to take to handle the adhd a little better and im hoping to get sum sleeping pills to help the insomnia a bit by the way adam are you hireing any drivers at the moment cause im free


----------



## Greebo (May 31, 2004)

Poor Jimmy, some of your buddies that were sticking up for you a couple of days ago are now bagging you out.
That's not very nice at all, is it?


----------



## BuggieSmuggler (May 31, 2004)

Back in the late 70's some of the yrear ten kids together with the art master, english master & a couple of other teachers enroled a ficticious student. 

They called him Eek McGloo (brother of Ook). He almost got his school certificate except they made the mistake of giving him too high a grade in History. The history master was a real stickler & the whole thing came unstuck.

It was a lot of fun for everybody involved. Just like "Jimmy's" posts.


----------



## earthmother (May 31, 2004)

Poor Jimmy.
I can tell when Jimmys joking, he didn't sleep with anybody he's "Jimmy -the -Kid" (Operative word KID)
And Jimmy, get a job where you don't have to deal with people----- like a morticians apprentice. If you keep going you'll get into the Guinness Book of Records, and so will the Maccas boss for being the largest known idiot for rehiring you.
 

Em
Some days I wish somebody would fire me - but i'm irreplaceable. :wink:


----------



## Hickson (May 31, 2004)

earthmother said:


> And Jimmy, get a job where you don't have to deal with people----- like a morticians apprentice.



Mortician's apprentices still deal with people - they just don't talk much.

Hix


----------



## Bryony (May 31, 2004)

I have always been a good employee UNTILL my boss started yelling at me for something i didn't do, then swaring at me in chinese, then making up stuff in HR meeting about me, then saying "i can handle the issues with bryony (boo woo)" i had already put in my resignation mind you and only had 2 weeks to go but the silly bit****h complained and now i might be getting my resignation date put forward cause she has 'issues' with me
At my work since i'm a trainee i do what i'm told, wheni'm told, i take notes and i do everything (more than half of the work load for a whole lab) and then i get threats from HR.

I agree that you shouldn't put up with shiiiiit, but there is stuff you have to put up with (like stupid customers complaining)and stuff you don't have to(like bosses being extremly unfair, then you get the union involved)
there is nothing wrong with standing up for yourself but there are limits and there is ways to do it.
look at the highraki in your work place kiss the butts at the top of the piramid (not bosses wives) and kick the ones at the bottom.

Didn't anyone ever tell you why jimmy we stand/squash the ciggie butts?
CAUSE IT PUTS IT OUT TO PREVENT FIRES!!!!!!!!! thats just common sence now jimmy


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

You've been up to quite a bit Jimmy LOL I've never been sacked from any of my jobs either....oh...apart from the time the boss thought it was a good idea to try and intimidate me in front of my workmates, 2 seconds or so before 'it' happened I quit anyway - I still got paid out 1 week in advance when I left! LMAO A rule I always abide by is: If you're prepared to put in the hard yards, you should never allow people to abuse you.


----------



## Robert (May 31, 2004)

Jimmy i reckon you should go and get a job in the meat works.

They would probably hire you.It is a physically demanding job although if you work hard enough and get onto the knife you will earn half decent money and can also be a pretty good job.
You are always doing something so hopefully it will keep you busy and keep ya mind occupied till your break,then back into it.
By the time you get home you will just want to sleep.Trust me.
There are some hard nuts but work hard prove yourself to them and you will be laughing.But F*#% them around and you will know about it,trust me you will learn very quickly.
Took me 1yr and a few months and got me knife and it was alll good from there in.It is alot fun,meat fights(behind the bosses back of course),cutting crap up.Even get an apprenticeship in Butchery,Supermarkets are always looking.
Might not be you though.But look into it.
Brought me and a few of my freinds into line.


----------



## earthmother (May 31, 2004)

Hix they don't talk back and you can't kill them - - ideal I say lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im gunna stick to fruit picking for the moment its hard work it takes your mind of things and its well paid and i dont have to put up with dickky costomers and i dont really want to work with knifes they scare the crap out of me but i might look in to it and greebo do you have a problem with me or r u just one of those people who likes to kick em while there down


----------



## instar (May 31, 2004)

Jimmy, the secret of keeping any job, is to like it. pretending to yourself that you like it, just wont do. The other secret is in staying in a job long enough to like it. Even if the job sux, you get to know people you like, makes it easier to get up and go in the morning. What do you like to do, exactly? find out, then do whatever you have to, to get a job doing that if you can, or atleast close. If you like animals and cant get work with herps, why not work in a petshop? Dealing with customers is easier if you treat them like freinds. Even verbal diahreah from difficult customers, soon runs out of steam if your "NICE", no matter what. even customers are people, and people have bad days too, just like you and me. :wink:


----------



## Farkurnell (May 31, 2004)

If you have ADHD you could get a job playing Rugby League for the Canterbury Bankstown Bulldogs.






Greg.


----------



## sxereturn (May 31, 2004)

^ Pure gold.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

ill pay that one farkurnell andi would like to work with animals that is mt goal and at the moment im going the right way about it but it might be a good couple of years before i get ofered or find a job in animal care but until then im gunna stick to the non people jobs where i dont have to put up with ....edited...


----------



## nigmax (May 31, 2004)

im with you on this budgie :shock:


----------



## nuthn2do (May 31, 2004)

16 and fired 22 times? 
Sorry Jimmy if this is true someone needs to snap their foot off in your backside.


----------



## Pinkie (May 31, 2004)

PMSLMFAO Greggles


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (May 31, 2004)

Jimmy, how are you liking the work at Aust Zoo?

And sorry, we dont have any positions available for limo drivers at the moment.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im lovin it the work at aussie zoo that is and im sad to hear that i would like i driving position and i havent been fired 22 times ive been fired 20 times i quite twice but i havent had a job like that for about a year i got fired all those times over a 3 year period and i havent worked at sum where like thqt for about 6 months and i havent done anything to crazy at my volenteer jobs so hopefully ill keep them


----------



## sarahbell (May 31, 2004)

hey jimmy ill need a babysitter soon if your up for it


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

where abouts u at and do u trust me with ur children


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

and how much dose it pay


----------



## sarahbell (May 31, 2004)

should be more do you trust my kids, well one of them any way
ones 2 going through the terrible 2s with a bad case of jealousey and the other is 7 weeks old


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

yeah ive been around little kids all my life looking after cousins and siblings so i think i could handle it but it would depend on where u r and how long the sesions r but i would trust them


----------



## zoe (May 31, 2004)

jimmy....PLEASE....just 1 full stop?  :wink:


----------



## Jonny (May 31, 2004)

Jimmy,

Try Jackarooing for a year, you'll be outdoors working with cattle, sheep etc. Being out in the bush u will also get to see a couple of herps while you're at it.

cheers

Jonny


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

Dobermanmick wrote:

well by the name of the thread i think we should and if only 25 % of its true it is unbelievable i have been told you have to be really bad to get the sack from maccas and at 16 you should be trying as hard as you can to keep your job ! 
I can go by a few of the just out of school kids we have had through work and they are only interested in bludging and going on the dole i think the work ethic in our country is dying out with each generation and i think the government is to blame when some people can get only 20 or 30 dollars a week less on the dole really not worth working when they have to pay transport and clothing for work.

I am HIGHLY offended by your comments. I have worked my ass off since I was about 10 years old. I used to carry bricks around for a builder all day every weekend for 2 years, I got 5 dollars a day, and I never uttered one word of complaint. I volunteer my time to 2 of the local wildlife parks, I have volunteered for over 5 charites and still do. I do over 7 hours of homework per night. If thats not work ethic then I dont know what is. Its people like you that make it hard for the youth of Australia to get a job.. sure some kids you know have poor work ethic, but its unfair for you to say that the work ethic of Australia declines with every generation...what a load of CRAP!!


----------



## africancichlidau (May 31, 2004)

Or Jillarooing


----------



## dobermanmick (May 31, 2004)

> I am HIGHLY offended by your comments. I have worked my ass off since I was about 10 years old. I used to carry bricks around for a builder all day every weekend for 2 years, I got 5 dollars a day, and I never uttered one word of complaint. I volunteer my time to 2 of the local wildlife parks, I have volunteered for over 5 charites and still do. I do over 7 hours of homework per night. If thats not work ethic then I dont know what is. Its people like you that make it hard for the youth of Australia to get a job.. sure some kids you know have poor work ethic, but its unfair for you to say that the work ethic of Australia declines with every generation...what a load of CRAP!!


 well tell me why youth unemployment is so bad then ? do you think that employers would not pay young people just out of school junior wages if they did a decent days work out of all the young people we have had through lately we had one that was timed during an eight hour day going to the toilet for three hours a day on average and just sitting down reading or someting ( they have security cameras at work ) another one lent his bike to a mate so said he was unable to ride to the station to catch a train to work we checked his address 2 blocks from the staion but it was to hard for him to do it he also turned up whenever he felt like it and averaged about 20 hours a week out of 38 .
another one also loved the 20 hour a week full time job and when he was ther he was either hungover or to stoned to do anything you need more examples ?
Maybe my statement was to generalized but when you have been working 60 + hours a week for the last 6 months and you have people like this that you have to carry cause they cant be bothered to turn up ! 
also i worked on weekendsdoing jobs too i started when i was 8 grinding welding and painting i beams for one of the blokes my dad worked for on saturdays as well as mowing lawns and anything else i could do I also left school when i was 14 and hve been working since then remarkably i have only worked at 2 places the one where i did my apprenticeship for 5 years then 8 years at another place ( we worked some weeks 7 days a week from 5 am till 11 pm ) now i am back where i did my apprenticeship for 4 years 
AS I SAID BEFORE MAYBE IT WAS TOO GENERALIZED BUT MY EXPIERIENCE SHOWS WHERE I AM COMING FROM .
MAYBE YOU SHOULD COME AND SEE US YOU SOUND LIKE YOU WANT TO WORK !


----------



## Pinkie (May 31, 2004)

There are good and bad of all types of people.


----------



## BuggieSmuggler (May 31, 2004)

I have just 1 request. Can we please make this the longest thread ever on APS.
I think that the responses have been even more heated than the GTP thread & the whole premise is much more believable.
"Jim" you must be p*ssing yourself right now. This is your best work ever. 
By the way Jimmy I'm very proud of the wonderful educational tool APS is. Your spelling has improved out os sight since you joint uz & yor setanze constricsion has tottally chaingeed.
Me thunks berry berry amazin.......


----------



## Fuscus (May 31, 2004)

Entry level work is going to get harder over the next few years. Some time very soon machines will flip hamburgers and any work that doesn't need a physical presence will be done in a low wage country. You can thank us computer programmers and the internet for that. But the karma has come back to get us, computer programmers are the first to be effected.

It is a change, some will benefit and some will lose out, but we all need to be prepared.


----------



## Pinkie (May 31, 2004)

> By the way Jimmy I'm very proud of the wonderful educational tool APS is. Your spelling has improved out os sight since you joint uz & yor setanze constricsion has tottally chaingeed.
> Me thunks berry berry amazin.......



hahahahahhahahahahahhaaha


----------



## Fuscus (May 31, 2004)

Hey Pinkie, Have you managed to have you pus plaited yet?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

sorry zoe ull never get one out of me not just yet any way and i think jackarooing would be a great job for me as long as the pay is allright and thank you bbuuggiiee mmyy spelling is improving and i am watching my gramer but watching and improving r 2 different things but as i think most of ytou people will think i am not the sharpest tool in the shed to to my spelling gramma and additude sumtimes but i asure i am a very intelegent person when i put my mind to it i am proud to say i have never faild a test or an assingment in my entire life i may act a little stupid at times or all the time but i assure u that i am quite quallified to do wat eva i set my mind to it i missed alot of school do to my movings but i kept on top of it infact im sure sum of u will be shocked at this but on the last year of school i atended i had 112 days of thats a hell of a lot and i passed every class not with flying colours but i passed and im proud of that so if you need to critisize me not that i mind go right ahead cause i know i can do anything i can put my mind to
and zoe this ones just for you.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 31, 2004)

LOL Jimmy , you're OK


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

thanks africathingy


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

B-R-E-A-T-H-E


----------



## instar (May 31, 2004)

Jimmy, you have adhd ? Thats a bit rough, nephew of mine has it too, he's only 9 though. Wonder you can focus attention long enough to muck round on computer. well done the fullstop, Zoe used it for show n tell, "the fullstop jimmy made" lol she was very proud. hows ya little snake goin now?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

its the message thats important not the grammer/engish and u cant make me breath


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

Please Jim. Just one, please just one fullstop and I'll be able to sleep tonight. It's not that I'm worried anymore about your punctuation (I'll just have to live with it) it's just that I'm gagging for breath at the end of your sentences LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (May 31, 2004)

If you were in Melbourne I'd give you a job Jimmy, I know I wouldn't have to pay wages for long  hehehe, sorry mate


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

hes going great inny hes had to meals now and hes stoped trying to escape but he like to hide behind his water bowl rather than in his hide but it makes him eaiser to get at so no complaints hes looking a lot bigger than when i got him and i can stop stressing about his food now that i found a local supllier and on another note i think the blue oysters owners trying to have me wacked so im on my toes


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

hey moose noose im only 10 post behind u soon to be 9


----------



## instar (May 31, 2004)

LOL Jimmy. Nah, just ya kneecaps mate! 2nd offence, then you swim with the fishes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

Damn! I just have to stay up to keep in front LOL I'm still waiting for your fullstop! I want it mid sentence thanks.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

ill pay that africathingy but i would charge you about 1000 dollars an hour so by the time u fire me ull owe me a 1000 bucks


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

fi.ne


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Jimmy, I can now sleep LOL


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
there you happy that just about makes up for all the times i dident use 1 (note ull notice im not using 1 now)


----------



## instar (May 31, 2004)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . sleep well. :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im allready on my 17 offence inny wats gunna happen to me im scared


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

sorry slatey but i need to beat moosey


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

so ignore the next couple of remarkes


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

as im nearly there


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

moosey is just to easy to beat


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

3 to go


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

2 to go


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

1 to go


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

I dunno, but I'm in a trance from all the fullstops...I think I'm hallucinating LOL


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im there yeah


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

3 :shock:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

damn u


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

damn u again im gunna win u little thing u


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)




----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

1 more and im there again


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

we r tied


----------



## instar (May 31, 2004)

Im in trance from your bloody avatar moosey! :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

damn u stop it


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

yeah im in the lead


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

yep! can't talk instar...just...got...to...stay..in front of Jimmy!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im still in the lead


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)




----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

im beating u


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

this is fun now that im winning


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

Oh crap!!!! I give up....you win Jim!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

yeh for me


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

weakling


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

ok ill stop now oh no i cant im still going lol


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

I'll just wake up and post all morning Jimmy, I'll be back in front in no time LOL


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

or


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

I'll


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

yeah sure im gunna be up all night but im not trying to beat you but i probley will so huh and im sorry slatey for flooding i was just trying to have a bit of fun with my bestest chum moosey


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

try


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

your trick...sorry too slatey..Jimmy started it! LMOA


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

ur to slow moosey just give it up or u will die trying


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2004)

okay...goodnight!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

and i did not taddle tale


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 31, 2004)

ok good night sleep tight


----------



## Bryony (Jun 1, 2004)

well................... just to stuff you both up

1africancichlidau - 4203 posts is on top of APS
following behind is
2 slateman - 2193
3 Greebo - 1883
4 wattso 1578 
5 Nicole 1402 
6 Magpie 1223 
7 lutzd 1200 
8 Fuscus 1128 
9 Artie 976 
10 Alexahnder 919 
11 zoe 862 
12 sxereturn 857 
13 stockeh 853 
14 grahamh 835 
15 Brodie 805 
16 Belle~Belinda 756 
17 instar 691 
18 Ricko 661 
19 Fangs 657 
20 Pinkie 654 
21 Morelia_man 634 
22 marc 627 
23 Simon_Archibald 616 
24 saikrett 604 
25 NoOne 579 
26 dobermanmick 578 
27 jimmy_the_kid 574 
28 moosenoose 570 
29 NCHERPS 535 
30 Adam 534 
31 Parko 532 
32 kevyn 518

and i come in at number 50 in the most posts in the APS forum
Eat your hearts out moosey and jimmy! Afro is numero uno!!!!!!!!
Good luck trying to catch up to that one


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 1, 2004)

dont worry bryoney ill be there in no time give me 3 months


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 1, 2004)

:!:


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow. I didn't know we were having a post competition.


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 1, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Farkurnell (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't get me started on the post count :evil:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2004)

Nah, I give up on any sort of post competition. I told Slatey I was a sensible lad LOL Plus I haven't a hope in hell of staying up with Jimmy. In fact Jim, you've slowed down in your old age LOL


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 1, 2004)

is that a chalenge


----------



## Ricko (Jun 1, 2004)

hey im number 18 not too bad. but dont set jimmy that task or all we will see in posts are 3629 to go, 3628to go, 3627 to go, you get the drift.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 1, 2004)

im not that far behind you ricko watch ur but


----------



## zoe (Jun 1, 2004)

awwww wow i'm number 11! but hey i've been online for a year now...i take my time lol.  



jimmy said:


> and zoe this ones just for you.



awwwwww aint that just the sweetest thing?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 1, 2004)

ur welcome zoe seeing u asked so nicley


----------



## zoe (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 1, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 2, 2004)

Bryony said:


> well................... just to stuff you both up
> 
> 1africancichlidau - 4203 posts is on top of APS
> following behind is
> ...



What's the count on useful and coherent posts?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 2, 2004)

25th out of 646 aint to bad seeing ive only been here about 2 months


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 2, 2004)

> What's the count on useful and coherent posts?



one each


----------



## Blue_Streak (Jun 2, 2004)

Jimmy, why dont u get a job at the city dump, so u can take ur rage out on broken chairs and stuff all day long.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 2, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> > What's the count on useful and coherent posts?
> 
> 
> 
> one each




lol its funny cause its true 

but either way afro is number 1 and it takes alot of catching up if you want to catch up to him


----------

